# New Bike Alert! Whoop, whoop - Canfield F1!



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

Perks o' the job, I tell 'im! 

Pictured here is the new admin for Mtbr.com, atomicAdam. Adam has been onboard for about a month now, and he's been kickin' ass adding new products to our product reviews section! He added 223 products in one week!

Won't be long till Adam is goin' huge at the Crack on this bad boy....

Congrats Adam! Nice new bike grin!!

-g

(special thanks to Photo-John for the local UT to AZ connection...and thanks to Chris for hookin' Adam up!!)


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

Is that adam? as in adam from the eat bay who rides a versus with fox 40?? looks like...


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Hmmmmmm, with those glasses on, he kinda looks like "Brains" from the Thunderbirds TV series....

Congrats on the new bike!


----------



## paranoid56 (Jul 26, 2007)

wow, does he even work? theres nothing on his desk


----------



## stealth71 (Apr 11, 2007)

Computer guys usually don't have much on the desk. At least photoshop is open.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

*all on disc*



stealth71 said:


> Computer guys usually don't have much on the desk. At least photoshop is open.


YARP! :thumbsup:

The less paper I use the happier, and cleaner my desk is.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Sexy!*

Just to clarify. I'm talking about that hot blue bike frame, not the doof holding it


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

get that bad boy assembled and post some more


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

suh-WEET bike!

damon


----------



## paranoid56 (Jul 26, 2007)

stealth71 said:


> Computer guys usually don't have much on the desk. At least photoshop is open.


oh i know, i am a computer guy also, but i have 3 screens in front of me 

Shane


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

fvcking sexy!!!!


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

paranoid56 said:


> oh i know, i am a computer guy also, but i have 3 screens in front of me
> 
> Shane


Adam HAD multiple monitors going...for like 1 day...cough, cough.

Don't worry, he'll be running a dual monitor setup again soon!

-g


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

wait, so is being an administrator at MTBR a full time job?


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

dowst said:


> wait, so is being an administrator at MTBR a full time job?


it is almost - i am not a forum admin - but rather i do content admin - so - yes - there is a ton to do and be updated.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

paranoid56 said:


> wow, does he even work? theres nothing on his desk


He's new, doode!!!

The amount of papers on the desk is directly proportional to the time you have spent in the company.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Killer Canfield bro! You're gonna love her.
If MTBR ever gives you the boot, send these guys your resume! You'd be in like an Amish kid after a pie social!


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

well got the frame together - it is pretty freakin sick!

waiting for my headset in the mail and got to get new cranks/bb/pedals and i'll have her built up soon.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow that looks great. Keep us posted on the build! And keep up the great work!


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

You lucky SOB!!

I bet that thing is BEGGING for some Boy Scout action right about now....


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

Rb said:


> You lucky SOB!!
> 
> I bet that thing is BEGGING for some Boy Scout action right about now....


some crack/911 action for sure - have to wait till next weekend though - dont think i can get headset and cranks by Friday.

I will keep you all post on how it goes. :thumbsup:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Damn that is a sick looking frame.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Ho Hummm.....like the bike is in 2 pieces


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Man, you gotta love the box they come in too!! I still have mine. Can't bring myself to get rid of it just yet. Two foot Canfield logos all over both sides. If the UPS guy was a rider, you know he was dying to break into it and touch the Holy Grail. Well, maybe not if he was an xc rider.


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> well got the frame together - it is pretty freakin sick!
> 
> waiting for my headset in the mail and got to get new cranks/bb/pedals and i'll have her built up soon.


dude, your apartment looks like a boat.

d


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

levee67 said:


> dude, your apartment looks like a boat.
> 
> d


 was going to say the same thing. Porthole windows?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Damn Adam! 
Nice rig! 
Cant wait to see you killin out at at P town on it.

-Grant


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

NoManerz said:


> was going to say the same thing. Porthole windows?


i live on a boat - yes - it is true - its a boat


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

Must be the fvking LOVE BOAT.

I bet yer sleeping with that frame.

d


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

levee67 said:


> Must be the fvking LOVE BOAT.
> 
> I bet yer sleeping with that frame.
> 
> d


He did that awhile ago. 

Probably in the office.


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> He did that awhile ago.
> 
> Probably in the office.


s'why we call it the "orifice."

d


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

levee67 said:


> s'why we call it the "orifice."
> 
> d


to shay


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice........ I am digging your place too, I thought the pic was in a pub or something.. The F1 is Fawking sick dude.. Get her done and post em..


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

levee67 said:


> Must be the fvking LOVE BOAT.
> 
> I bet yer sleeping with that frame.
> 
> d


I am at the bar...Issiac is hooking me up


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

Did You have opportutnity to throw it on the scale?
((I really do not know why those F1 looks so good)


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Very nice!! Build that thing and then show us the bling!


----------



## IntenseRdr (Jan 21, 2004)

*Where is yours? REP?? LOL*



rep_1969 said:


> Very nice!! Build that thing and then show us the bling!


Yo Ricky, where is yours man? Is it hibernating for the winter or something? You building snow men up there? :cornut:

IntenseRdr :thumbsup:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

IntenseRdr said:


> Yo Ricky, where is yours man? Is it hibernating for the winter or something? You building snow men up there? :cornut:
> 
> IntenseRdr :thumbsup:


What up Mikey?

Keeping the M1 for DH, going to build up a Can-Diggle. They are freaking sweet. Wait till you see it. When that ones done, I MIGHT also build a F1 to replace the M1, we'll see.


----------



## odinnn (Sep 9, 2004)

Nice, I have the same and got mine about a year ago, best x-mas present I have given my self. Hope that you will enjoy it as much as I do!

This bike is out of this world!


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

odinnn said:


> Nice, I have the same and got mine about a year ago, best x-mas present I have given my self. Hope that you will enjoy it as much as I do!
> 
> This bike is out of this world!


nice bike yO!

Hey - I see you are not using bash guards on your chainring, how well has that worked out for you on this bike? I was thinking about doing the same, but, next year at n* i am afraid that the chain would be be off all the time.


----------



## odinnn (Sep 9, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> nice bike yO!
> 
> Hey - I see you are not using bash guards on your chain ring, how well has that worked out for you on this bike? I was thinking about doing the same, but, next year at n* i am afraid that the chain would be be off all the time.


I have had zero problems with this setup, but I have not had the chance to ride some real rock gardens since we haven't made one yet and no natural spots are accessible (DH/FR is not a big thing in my country). The only "problem" have had with the chain was in super muddy condition and the rollers clogged up with mud, and I say again, it was really muddy!








And to give you a even better picture of the mud, here is a friend of mine on slow section of the course








Now we just have to rent a small digger and bring some better soil for the course...:madman:


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

odinnn said:


> I have had zero problems with this setup, but I have not had the chance to ride some real rock gardens since we haven't made one yet and no natural spots are accessible (DH/FR is not a big thing in my country). The only "problem" have had with the chain was in super muddy condition and the rollers clogged up with mud, and I say again, it was really muddy!


That is muddy for sure!! How did the bearings hold up. I see on mine the bearings are kind of exposed and that worried me a bit, though they are sealed...so maybe it is a non-issue.

Any tips or tricks you can suggest from your experience building it up and riding?

Thanks,
-adam


----------



## odinnn (Sep 9, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> That is muddy for sure!! How did the bearings hold up. I see on mine the bearings are kind of exposed and that worried me a bit, though they are sealed...so maybe it is a non-issue.
> 
> Any tips or tricks you can suggest from your experience building it up and riding?
> 
> ...


The bearings seem to be holding up fine, but again DH/FR is very small in Iceland so no lift access for me and hours spent riding are very few.

I see that you have already got the frame to gather but that was that I found to be the most difficult to do when building it up, putting it together in the right order was to hard for me  Then there is the chain, you will need more that one chain for that huge chain path, I am using one whole Sram 991 chain plus 7 links. At last there is the suspension setup, mine is setup to be really soft and it eats up all jumps that I hit, to make the jump I have to either bunny jump like crazy or go twice as fast on it as everybody else, but that is what I get to not wanting to vibrate my a$$.

Thats is what I can think off right now.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*Works better in mud with no bash rings I'm guessing*

I have the plates on either side and the pack in with mud pretty quickly. After a short stint in really muddy terrain you can no longer pedal as the plates pack in with enough mud to cover your chainring teeth and the chain just slides along. Essentially like having a blown freehub till you can pick out the spooge.

For tips, look at the boomeraing angle and make sure you crank down on the bolts. Loctite all the pivot bolts and difinitely verify chain length.

I have the enduro bearings in mine and have had no issues at all for their first season. Should last a while yet and I am not worried about them. Also, make sure the skull cross brace between the top links is tightened down. Also, look at the angle of the idler pully, the upper bolt should be pointing between one and two o'clock when bike is sitting static. You may have to loctite the bolt that attaches it to the frame also.

Suspension setup is personal preference so I will leave that up to you. Yours is the progressive rate frame so if you like jumping and freeriding, you may wish to go with a little heavier spring than normally.

As far as riding it, keep your weight over the front wheel, especially in corners. The rear won't hang up on obstacles so you don't have to worry about being thrown further forward and can really concentrate on loading those front side knobs. You will be blown away by what this bike will do to make riding easy. My confidence went through the roof with this frame.

Hers is mine after playing in the mud..


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

great - thanks guys for the advice. 

hope to have the frame built up and riding by next weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## rob43ball (Oct 4, 2006)

Killer frame bro! Looks like it will rip through anything.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

love the F1, its the fastest bike ive ridden in the nasty stuff.
your going to love the bike. CONGRATULATIONS! on living on a boat, working at MTBR and now having a Canfield F1.
I have a Avy with ti spring and hi/lo comp and reb on it now, as well as red twenty6 pedals, a Ti king headset with a hopey damper.
39.8 with avy and 41.6 with 2.7 dh front and 2.5 rear.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

bullcrew said:


> love the F1, its the fastest bike ive ridden in the nasty stuff.
> your going to love the bike. CONGRATULATIONS! on living on a boat, working at MTBR and now having a Canfield F1.
> I have a Avy with ti spring and hi/lo comp and reb on it now, as well as red twenty6 pedals, a Ti king headset with a hopey damper.
> 39.8 with avy and 41.6 with 2.7 dh front and 2.5 rear.


that is a sweet looking bike!! the color combo is perfect.

i got my headset in today, seat tube and pedals tomorrow, and hopefully cranks tomorrow or wed, so should have a good stab at building it up wed or thursday night.

only bad thing is it will be a mesh of some old parts and new. have to save up for new rear wheel, hadleys are freaking expensive!!!:madman: :madman: but they sound so sweet. and work well too, i guess.

btw - living on a boat is not all one could think it would be - but - it ain't that bad either. it's different - except i have to put my bikes in a storage unit which scares me but it seems pretty secure. i just can't oogle my bikes at night in my living room like i used to. at least my wife is happy about that.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

bullcrew said:


> love the F1, its the fastest bike ive ridden in the nasty stuff.
> your going to love the bike. CONGRATULATIONS! on living on a boat, working at MTBR and now having a Canfield F1.
> I have a Avy with ti spring and hi/lo comp and reb on it now, as well as red twenty6 pedals, a Ti king headset with a hopey damper.
> 39.8 with avy and 41.6 with 2.7 dh front and 2.5 rear.


didn't you coat your stanchions with teflon or was that someone else?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> that is a sweet looking bike!! the color combo is perfect.
> 
> i got my headset in today, seat tube and pedals tomorrow, and hopefully cranks tomorrow or wed, so should have a good stab at building it up wed or thursday night.
> 
> ...


I hold you and this thread responsible for making me want a JEDI for my next bike!!! So in about a year I will look at getting one.....:madman:


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

*HA - good luck!*



ianjenn said:


> I hold you and this thread responsible for making me want a JEDI for my next bike!!! So in about a year I will look at getting one.....:madman:


hey hey hey - it is not my fault. blame the site admin for roadbikereview.com and then gregg - they conspired against me - they took the picture and posted the thread. All I did was have good taste in bikes.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

atomicAdam said:


> that is a sweet looking bike!! the color combo is perfect.
> 
> i got my headset in today, seat tube and pedals tomorrow, and hopefully cranks tomorrow or wed, so should have a good stab at building it up wed or thursday night.
> 
> ...


I run the I9's and love em (2 sets). They have seamless engagement. Hadleys are sweet as well as apparently Hope pro II's are supposed to be pretty bomb proof.
Hurry and finish so we can start a F1 thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

08nwsula said:


> didn't you coat your stanchions with teflon or was that someone else?


Sure did. Still add and maintain them with the tm-88 pretty regularly, it keeps the stanchions smooth.
I used mothers to completley smooth the stanchions to a mirror and then TM-88, Its almost scary how they glide now. Lovin it!


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

bullcrew said:


> Sure did. Still add and maintain them with the tm-88 pretty regularly, it keeps the stanchions smooth.
> I used mothers to completley smooth the stanchions to a mirror and then TM-88, Its almost scary how they glide now. Lovin it!


What did you do to your stanchions w/ Teflon?  

You think I could do it to a 40? Not that I really have any issue w/ my 40, just curious about what you did.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

atomicAdam said:


> What did you do to your stanchions w/ Teflon?
> 
> You think I could do it to a 40? Not that I really have any issue w/ my 40, just curious about what you did.


Its similiar to the works from Marzocchi, I used to do anodizing and we did alot of military and bike co. parts as well as full blown custom stuff. We used a product TM-88 its a wipe on teflon suspension fluid that can be added to the oil and or wiped on the stanchions (let dry) and buff. 
If you have the time tghen submerge the stanchions in it for 1 minute, let dry overnight and bake at 400 degrees for 30 minutes and you now have the make up of another of the smoothes forks ever put out in the mtb world (no names)....
I am pulling mine later this season and baking them next time around, it makes them slippery and smooth (wiped or baked). Baked just lasts longer (2 + years) vs applying every couple of months. Its wipe on and buff off, total time is like 10 minutes with dry time.
It can be done to any fork stanchion, crank arm etc, it resists anything from sticking to it ie mud and other crud.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Add avalanche suspension to the reviews or product area, Ive ran there shocks 3+ years and have yet to have a single issue, there forks are incredible as well, a little hefty but best going.

www.Avalanchedownhillracing.com


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

bullcrew said:


> Its similiar to the works from Marzocchi, I used to do anodizing and we did alot of military and bike co. parts as well as full blown custom stuff. We used a product TM-88 its a wipe on teflon suspension fluid that can be added to the oil and or wiped on the stanchions (let dry) and buff.
> If you have the time tghen submerge the stanchions in it for 1 minute, let dry overnight and bake at 400 degrees for 30 minutes and you now have the make up of another of the smoothes forks ever put out in the mtb world (no names)....
> I am pulling mine later this season and baking them next time around, it makes them slippery and smooth (wiped or baked). Baked just lasts longer (2 + years) vs applying every couple of months. Its wipe on and buff off, total time is like 10 minutes with dry time.
> It can be done to any fork stanchion, crank arm etc, it resists anything from sticking to it ie mud and other crud.


that is sweet!!

do you have to take your stanchions out or can you do it with the fork still all together?
also - it won't melt the dust wipers and other plastic parts around there. I already had to replace a stanchion because of some random wear that wiped off the anodized surface.


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> that is sweet!!
> 
> do you have to take your stanchions out or can you do it with the fork still all together?
> also - it won't melt the dust wipers and other plastic parts around there. I already had to replace a stanchion because of some random wear that wiped off the anodized surface.


More info on rm:

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175703


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

levee67 said:


> More info on rm:
> 
> http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175703


thanks D,

I think in this case it is out for the 40 cause I don't want to open the rc2 side.

sweet trick though!!


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> Its similiar to the works from Marzocchi, I used to do anodizing and we did alot of military and bike co. parts as well as full blown custom stuff. We used a product TM-88 its a wipe on teflon suspension fluid that can be added to the oil and or wiped on the stanchions (let dry) and buff.
> If you have the time tghen submerge the stanchions in it for 1 minute, let dry overnight and bake at 400 degrees for 30 minutes and you now have the make up of another of the smoothes forks ever put out in the mtb world (no names)....
> I am pulling mine later this season and baking them next time around, it makes them slippery and smooth (wiped or baked). Baked just lasts longer (2 + years) vs applying every couple of months. Its wipe on and buff off, total time is like 10 minutes with dry time.
> It can be done to any fork stanchion, crank arm etc, it resists anything from sticking to it ie mud and other crud.


pics?


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

*Well...S%*T*

Well, tonight was a waste, basically. Wanted to get her built up, and picture shows about as far as I got.

Seems my crank set is having some issues. non-drive-side crank arm wont fit onto the spindle all the way because some reason, so it seems at the moment. Hopefully get these replaced by next week and give it another go.

Didn't help that I also forgot my headset on the boat in the rush of driving people to the airport this morning and correcting my wife's English paper at 5am. So, couldn't even build it up w/o the cranks. :madman: :madman: :cryin: :cryin:

At least my friends child had some fun pole dancing on w/ the bike rack.  

And the frame is in good company instead of in my closet.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*what parts?*

Can you give us a build up list or are you waiting to surprise us all with the final product?


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey adam, which model formulas do you have, and how do you like them? Compared to juicy 7s'?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Adam,

You should've just dropped it off across the Bay with us. We would've LOVED to build that thing for you! Would've given me a good excuse to put off studying for a couple hours...


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

atomicAdam said:


> Well, tonight was a waste, basically. Wanted to get her built up, and picture shows about as far as I got


you could have at least taken some macro shots so we would have had something to think about when we went to bed tonight


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

I love that colour blue...


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

Rb said:


> Adam,
> 
> You should've just dropped it off across the Bay with us. We would've LOVED to build that thing for you! Would've given me a good excuse to put off studying for a couple hours...


Hey, thanks for the offer, but, I like to know everything about my bike. Having someone else build it, if i am myself capable, seems like cheating somehow.

I'll get more shots this weekend after i get the headset in and fork/wheels/stuff on.

The build is going to be a mesh of new/old parts. I don't have $$$ to get a new rear wheel yet, but that will be a Hadley/Mavic combo. Still going to throw my 05 40RC2 on there. It seems to be working great at the moment. Sram x.9 components, White Industries/Mavic front wheel, Grey Deity Stem/Bars to match the 40. SDG i-beam and saddle.

As far as the Formula brakes go, they are freaking wonderful, even after about 2 years of beating them up.

Thanks for the encouragement! Sucks that the crankset had issues, which is too bad. I'll try another of the same type, cause the BB from same manufacture went on butter smooth and felt wonderful. With the drive side installed, it looked SICK!!! :thumbsup: But man was I in a piss arse mood last night.:madmax: :madmax:

btw - when it does get built up and you see me on the trails and you want to try the bike, just ask, it will be np.


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> At least my friends child had some fun pole dancing on w/ the bike rack.
> 
> And the frame is in good company instead of in my closet.


That's my daughter Olive -- Jr. X DH Champion 2020.

Oh my god, I'll be so freaking old by then.

damon


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

well - here she is.

damn this is super sweet!! :thumbsup: 

the bb is wicked low though when I sit on it. have to get a stiffer spring i think. sits at 11inches when i sit on it. the bike feels to great though. total downhill domination machine!!

build up is 42ish lbs. frame was about 13. change out some stuff and try to shed two pounds and get her down to 40 at some point. maybe lighter bars/stem - take off the bashrings maybe - Ti spring - that is about all i can think of.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

money $$$$$


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

we fly high, no lie
and you know this

BALLLLIN'!!!


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

I LOVE THE OWENS VALLEY!

Bishop is hiding some secret incredible trails.

damon


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Damn! Lance and Chris will be proud!!

BTW, I think someone's got way too many bikes. I know, no such thing. . . . I'm just jealous!!!


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

My bro hates his..... because it rolls all jumps under your height, small children, and compact cars like a speed bump. 

Really, this bike is great if you are doing strictly rugged DH. FR is more difficult because you have to get rolling much faster to pop jumps.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Looks great! Wait till you slam that first rock garden, you're gonna be all smiles!


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

We made some links that raise the BB height. I'm sure Chris will set you up, just give him a ring. It does change the progression rate and the pedaling feel but if the BB is too low for you, we have a solution for you. Try both, Bullcrew has a set and he runs the higher ones.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Love the higher ones, bike is more responsive corners a little better and pops better on bunnyhops and off lips jups etc.. It is a little stiffer on landings but set the shock up and its a whole new machine. I love the longer upper links!
It will still mow through ruogh stuff but it will enhance the freeride area quite a bit more, I put the shorter ones on yesterday and popped a booter then went back to the longer and for most stuff Ill run the longer ones (I like hucking/popping and 180 bunnyhops). 
Example: Shorter links I bunnyhop maybe 20"+ longer links I pop 3' + and whip a 180 in it.

It also makes you build little stuff outside your shop!

Plus rocky landing drops are kick Arse!

Top pick is almost 7' to flat and lower one is a good 8+ to a really nasty jagged rock landing. 

F1 inspires confidence!


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

cool - thanks for the suggestions.

I'll see how it goes at the local trails and maybe pick up a pair if I want a bit more responsive/freerideish.


----------



## odinnn (Sep 9, 2004)

flymybike said:


> We made some links that raise the BB height. I'm sure Chris will set you up, just give him a ring. It does change the progression rate and the pedaling feel but if the BB is too low for you, we have a solution for you. Try both, Bullcrew has a set and he runs the higher ones.


How much are the modified links? Would really like to test them out, especially if it makes the bike easier to jump/FR.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Action pics for the people?


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

bullcrew said:


> Action pics for the people?


not yet - maybe this weekend.


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

*F1 action!*

Adam on the new line at Boy Scout we're calling the Bottle Drop.






damon


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

I'll let Adam explain this one.

damon


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

A little dark, but here's Adam hitting the drop line among the Eucalyptus trees in Pacifica. 2nd person to hit this new line. It's bigger than it looks.

damon


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

levee67 said:


> Adam on the drop line at Boy Scout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks SUPER smooth. I'll have to check it out next time! 
It was a tad muddy today.


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

Same drop, better light, but the previous week, before we dug out the landing. It's super steep now.

damon


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> looks SUPER smooth. I'll have to check it out next time!
> It was a tad muddy today.


Ha, know what you mean, We were there, too. There's three berms after the drop now. And a new pro line we named the Two-Liter Cheater that gaps and skips one of the berms.

damon


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

levee67 said:


> Ha, know what you mean, We were there, too. There's three berms after the drop now. And a new pro line we named the Two-Liter Cheater that gaps and skips one of the berms.
> 
> damon


I'll be back some time this week... or next... 
If this rain stops :madman:

I'll beef it on the proline and get a vid :thumbsup:


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

muddy muddy mud -   

there is nothing too that drop - that drop makes 10ft seem like walk in the park - which i guess it is actually - 

next one on the left side has to be twice as big.

so the next one has to be a 15-20 footer - same smooth landing - just further out and faster - with a big booter after it - :thumbsup:


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

Adam, nice bike!

As far as saving weight; that Bones crankset is heavy as hell, no? I bet you could save more than 1 pound right there.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

Nick. said:


> Adam, nice bike!
> 
> As far as saving weight; that Bones crankset is heavy as hell, no? I bet you could save more than 1 pound right there.


Nick, you are probably right - but - I don't think I can get that crankset off now that it is on - which is good - and - I'm 6'4" 230lbs w/o gear - I think a heavy crankset is worth the investment and it looks super clean on the bike -

going to shed weight w/ a Ti spring - maybe Thompson stem - some Easton of Sunline bars - lighter pedals at some point (these kore pedals grab nice - just a bit on the thick/heavy side) maybe lighter dh tires too

I'd like the bike at 40lbs - which it is now 42lbs - 2lbs to shed should be easy enough - and for me - a bike under 40lbs gets a little unstable on long jumps


----------

